# Swinging while at anchor



## glissade (Apr 11, 2001)

I have a Cal 2-27 and experience serious swinging while at anchor. Friends suggested hanking on a small (makeshift) sail at the aft end of the boom to stabilize and/or reduce the swinging. Would appreciate additional input and thoughts as to the suggested sail. i.e. size, location etc. Also got a suggestion to drop a bucket 3''-4'' feet off the bow.


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

If it works, do it. Yawing at anchor could be caused by a lot of things - wind, current, each singly or both together. We''ve found sometimes simply tieing the rudder over a few degrees to one side or the other will stop it. Otherwise, hoisting a small steadying sail on the back end of the boom or off the backstay may work. For a Cal 27, the jib from a 420 or other similar-sized boat might be big enough. It should be easy to borrow one to see. A piece of canvas might also do the trick. DON''T use a piece of blue poly tarp - we''d prefer you suffer with the yawing than subject the rest of us to a sight like that.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I made a small ''riding sail'' for my Laser 28. It is approximately a triangle that is 5''x5''x7''. The jury is still out on that. It seems to help a little bit if there is a reasonable wind blowing. One thing I noticed is that it needs to be cut very flat.
Jeff


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

Some boats, especially those with fin keels and/or high performance boats, tend to swing more at anchor. If you explain your problem to a sailmaker he can fashion a piece of canvas that you can use as a riding sail at anchor. The one I saw that seemed to work quite well was set up in a V shape such the the open part of the V faced forward toward the bow.


----------



## svdragonseeker (May 7, 2001)

sailright kits sells the kit for a riding sail. It is very easy to build and works well. It does interfear with the wind flow past a wind generator, so I don''t recomend it in that situation.
SV


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My Pearson 30 sails around the anchor when there is any breeze at all. I generally set a second anchor off the stern. An anchor sail would probably work too, but I already have the other anchor. Besides, I sleep better with two anchors out.

Wesley Bailey
P30 Pilgrim


----------



## davidk (Feb 1, 2002)

I have often attached a warp to the anchor chain about a boat length from the bow and led the warp aft. Taking up on the stern line allows you to lie at an angle and with a little experimentation you should find a comfortable angle that the boat will stay at.


----------



## KIKO (Mar 10, 2002)

Why re-invent the wheel???!!!

There are two great products in the market.
One for less than $10, 
The rocker stopper, described by manufacturer as follows:
"Stabilizer reduces rolling or pitching of moored or anchored boats by 50%. Weights (not included, but small mushroom anchors or salmon weights work well) are attached to the bottom of each string of Rocker Stoppers. The top of the Rocker Stopper attaches to the boom, whisker pole, outriggers, etc. with 3/8'''' nylon rope (not included). Made of lightweight, high-impact, virtually indestructible styrene"

The other one a LOT more effective and for less than $115, the rock-and-roll stabilizer, described by manufacturer as follows:
"This stabilizer system uses shape instead of weight to minimize roll on sailboats and powerboats. Mirror polished 18-8 stainless stabilizers work like bird''s wings to reduce motion onboard. They require no flapper valves or vanes, so you can enjoy quiet anchoring. Idea for sailboat boom attachment. Or attach to Magma''s 3-part telescoping anodized aluminum outriggers. Outriggers include Dacron® support lines, a soft rubber hull pad and an anodized aluminum mounting boot. Stabilizer includes a cloth storage/carrying case."

Both are "out of sight", and emore ffective, than "bed sheets" hanging from backstays, etc., and you don''t have to spend precious sailing time making or manufacturing what has a simple solution. 

Alex


----------



## timabram (Jul 5, 2007)

*Rocker Stoppers etc.*

Rocker stpooers etc. won't stop you swinging round your mooring, they do however damp your rolling.

Rigging a small stay sail will have two effects though. it will weather cock the boat into the wind and if it's blowy will keep you there. It will also profide a surprising amount of roll damping.

Further on the subject of rocker stoppers, claims that they can reduce your roll by more than 20 % should be treated with caution. They rely on the roll of the vessel exerting a force on the damper plate and the physics of roll motion dictate that this type of damper can not have a 50% reduction in roll Motion unless suspended at the end of an enormously long pole.

Tim Abram 
Bsc.(Hons) Graduate Member of the Royal Instute of Naval Architects.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tim-

Why are you reviving a thread that's been dead for over five years with a post that is off topic. It is generally considered poor etiquette to revive a dead thread, and really a faux pas to do so with an off-topic post. If you want to write about flopper stoppers, please start your own thread.


----------

